# Houston, Austin, San Antonio?



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

Anybody from these areas?


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

San Antonio here. I've been to Austin twice, was going to go to Houston once, but I got sick and it never happened. I've been traveling around TX a lot this year (recently got back from NM also), so if you want to hang out let me know.


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

i'm in Austin. Anyone else in the area can feel free to PM me.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I don't post here very much, but I've lived in Austin for about a year now. I still need to update my profile.


----------



## deadtosociety (Aug 13, 2011)

I am in San Antonio.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

SA-tone, represent!


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Houston...but visited Austin many times...


----------



## SearchingforMe (Jul 15, 2011)

san antonioooooooooooooooooooooooooooo yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Day 1 (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm in Austin


----------



## Shakyamuni (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm in Austin - I attend UT. It would be interesting to meet some people here. I've been to these forums a lot but never bothered to sign up.


----------



## DrPlease (Dec 5, 2011)

Shakyamuni said:


> I'm in Austin - I attend UT. It would be interesting to meet some people here. I've been to these forums a lot but never bothered to sign up.


I go to UT as well. What is your major? year? I'm a third year engineering student.


----------



## scorpion91 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm from San Antonio but I'm at Fort Worth at the moment.


----------



## Shakyamuni (Dec 8, 2011)

DrPlease said:


> I go to UT as well. What is your major? year? I'm a third year engineering student.


Haha, sweet. I'm a philosophy major in my first year.

How have you been dealing with your SA at UT? I think it's gotten a lot easier for me since I moved on from high school. I think the fact that there are so many people to meet at UT makes me feel less conscious of my actions, because I know that I can always meet new people and "start anew".


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm near the Houston area :3


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm in Houston


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

heyJude said:


> I'm near the Houston area :3


just wondering, have you joined the shyness meetup in the area?


----------



## CityLights89 (Dec 10, 2011)

Houston


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

SATX, get at me.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

mere phantom said:


> Dude, I tried to contact you twice awhile back and didnt get a response


My phone was stolen; pm me for my new one. I am in the von ormy area.


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

debutante said:


> just wondering, have you joined the shyness meetup in the area?


 Looked that up and joined. None of the meetups have dates?

Does anybody want to form a meetup group or something? :um


----------



## debutante (Dec 29, 2009)

masterofsadness56 said:


> Looked that up and joined. None of the meetups have dates?
> 
> Does anybody want to form a meetup group or something? :um


I've been to a few of the meetups and they were great to socialize with others dealing with social anxiety. I don't think there's any meetups lately but I do think there will be more soon. There's been a little talk about it.

I've been thinking about starting a new group. I like the other group but more meetings is better for practice and easing the anxiety.


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

SA here


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

san anto


----------



## masterofsadness56 (Jun 3, 2011)

debutante said:


> I've been to a few of the meetups and they were great to socialize with others dealing with social anxiety. I don't think there's any meetups lately but I do think there will be more soon. There's been a little talk about it.
> 
> I've been thinking about starting a new group. I like the other group but more meetings is better for practice and easing the anxiety.


 You wanna start a new group?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

let's rodeo


----------



## mik (Dec 11, 2011)

WOoooo H-TOWN!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm from houston...there's not many people on this site that are.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

DFW people aren't allowed in here?


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

tjames said:


> DFW people aren't allowed in here?


I dont mind. I went to DFW twice last summer to meet some folks, but since kevyn moved, I haven't been back. I may go there again this year, who knows. But I'd have to have somethings planned out.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

meganmila said:


> I'm from houston...there's not many people on this site that are.


Road trip?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

tjames said:


> DFW people aren't allowed in here?


Yeah, were we intentionally left out?


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

Maybe they just figured Houston, Austin and SA were closer to them?

I'm up for road trips, I've been to Dallas, Ft Worth, Austin, San Marcos, Fredericksburg and some other places over the last year. Perhaps we should have a big Texas gathering, I'd be down for that. So far I've had to organize my own little road trips


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

mere phantom said:


> Maybe they just figured Houston, Austin and SA were closer to them?
> 
> I'm up for road trips, I've been to Dallas, Ft Worth, Austin, San Marcos, Fredericksburg and some other places over the last year. Perhaps we should have a big Texas gathering, I'd be down for that. So far I've had to organize my own little road trips


I found a dead DFW thread so the original poster may have felt like we were excluding everyone else. I have never been to Houston, Austin, or San Antonio. I moved to Dallas because I heard houston was muggy and gets occasionally hurricanes. I am from south florida and so over hurricanes. I would love to take a road trip one day to one of the other major cities. Houston and Austin are only 3 hrs away from Dallas. I go out to Palistine to visit a friend which is two hours away. An extra hour wouldn't bother me.


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

**** yes, the queen of rock n' roll!


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

San Antonio's Fiesta time is coming up

April 19–29, 2012

Events everyday all over town, lets do something people


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

Anyone want to go to the Moontower comedy festival in Austin April 25th through the 28th. I would prefer to go on the 26th since Maria Bamford is playing on the 25th and 26th but I have class on the 25. Its a evening festival.


----------



## tjames (Jan 31, 2012)

mere phantom said:


> San Antonio's Fiesta time is coming up
> 
> April 19-29, 2012
> 
> Events everyday all over town, lets do something people


I would go but San Antonio is so far from me.


----------



## mere phantom (Dec 16, 2003)

tjames said:


> Anyone want to go to the Moontower comedy festival in Austin April 25th through the 28th. I would prefer to go on the 26th since Maria Bamford is playing on the 25th and 26th but I have class on the 25. Its a evening festival.


Anything going on up there in May? I dont plan to go out of town anymore this month or in April except for Easter


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I don't know anything about the comedy festival but I'd love to watch Maria Bamford if she's performing.


----------



## clutchcity10 (Aug 5, 2012)

Houston here.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

Austin<----Houston

I lived in Houston for most of my life, but am now going to college in Austin.

Hook 'em.


----------



## TangoTiger (Jul 12, 2012)

1


----------



## wordtourmother (Sep 2, 2012)

San Antonio here. Just joined this site. What's up?


----------

